# Free domains?



## bikerbcs (Oct 10, 2005)

Any other ones besides .tk? Think its possible to get a free .info? I was searching on some forums and a year back or so there were some sites doing upto 25 free .info domains per user for no cost no credit card required or anything and they get the domain free for 1 year.. Anyway that I could just get *one* free .info or are there any other ones as short as .tk? 
(.Tk recently starting doing frames/banners/popups and you can shut em off!!) 
Yes ima cheapo...


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

www.freedomain.co.nr no ads, it just asks you to leave a small text link linking back to them.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

http://officelive.microsoft.com/


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

.tk has always had frames and banners. they show your site in a frame (.co.nr does too)

you can shut off the banner in one of your sites. if you have more than 1, you are out of luck

why don't you just buy a .com for $7/year?

godaddy is having a sale on .info now...$4 off for $6/yr...use a coupon and get it even cheaper


----------



## bikerbcs (Oct 10, 2005)

I dont have a credit card im only 15. :-(


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

your parents won't let you use theirs? give your mom or dad a $10 bill and have them enter their info

i'm 16 and that doesn't stop me


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

covert215 said:


> your parents won't let you use theirs? give your mom or dad a $10 bill and have them enter their info
> 
> i'm 16 and that doesn't stop me


You're 16?! I thought you like 30 or something!


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

I'm 16 and my bank offers cards, useful if you make purchases online.


----------



## bikerbcs (Oct 10, 2005)

lol ic... 
I'll just stick to a .tk..


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

He was quoting covert...


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

Wow, brendanbonhu, your 16 too? I expected both of guys to be like 20/30 or something. You guys always have an answer to most problems, I thought you guys were like professional web developers lol.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

The only problem w/ .tk is that every page is located within www.yoursite.tk

you can't have www.yoursite.tk/yourpage.htm

anyways, it says in my profile that i'm 16


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

knight_47 said:


> Wow, brendanbonhu, your 16 too? I expected both of guys to be like 20/30 or something. You guys always have an answer to most problems, I thought you guys were like professional web developers lol.


you don't need to be a certain age to be a "professional" web developer...i have sold several sites so far


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

Yea I've sold a many, and I'm 17, but both of you guys know a lot, I don't know, I just expected you guys to be older.

It's kinda cool if you think about it, I mean, were 16, 17, and were making website, helping people solve computer related problems. Imagine what we can do when we get older... We can achieve world peace!!


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

And I don't know a ton about web dev, but I'm a couple of years younger than all of you. 








We're nerds.    :up: 

I knew that covert was 16, but I didn't know that brendandonhu was so young. And I knew knight wasn't too old.


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

I could bet you a buck that you wouldn't guess my age, but I'm not gonna give it away. 

Take a look at my website, some of my posts, and then take one guess.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Didn't you just turn 15 a couple weeks ago?


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

Also 16.

Godaddy gives ultra-cheap domains if you get hosting with them. As for the card part, as far as i know any bank that will give you a checking account will give you a debit card, which functions the same as a credit card(just with a limit of how much cash you have), as long as a parent cosigns anyway. Anything free is really just going to be a redirect.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

I wonder what the avg age of this forum is...


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

> I wonder what the avg age of this forum is...


There was a poll about that somewhere...

Covert and I live in towns right next to each other. And he joined within a month of when I did.


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

brendandonhu said:


> Didn't you just turn 15 a couple weeks ago?


??? 

What makes you think that?

I also didn't think brendandonhu was that young. You know a lot!


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

why won't you say how old you are? how about relative to me?


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

covert215 said:


> I wonder what the avg age of this forum is...


I would guess around 25.


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

covert215 said:


> why won't you say how old you are? how about relative to me?


To make it fun. I like to torture you.  

But I am younger than you. 

Really, it sort of gives you more respect. (If people think you are older than them.)
If I were to tell you that I was 10 years old (which I'm not, thank god), would you give me as much respect as you do now?


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

Eriksrocks said:


> To make it fun. I like to torture you.


Thats unkind....


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Eriksrocks said:


> ???
> 
> What makes you think that?


Guessing this is you...
http://forum.forumer.com/member.php?u=7111


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

Excellent sleuthing brendan :up: :up:


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

Hehehe...  Wow, you're good.  That's old (I mean the profile page, now me). 

We should probably stop hijacking this thread, but have you ever played Oblivion? 
Wow.  I love that game, I play the theme music 24/7.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Eriksrocks said:


> Really, it sort of gives you more respect. (If people think you are older than them.)
> If I were to tell you that I was 10 years old (which I'm not, thank god), would you give me as much respect as you do now?


Respect -- so what? 

Hey -- I'm not much older than 10  and there's nothing wrong with that.
Watch it, or I'll get permission to smack you.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

I'd call ** signifcantly older than 10....or did I give away your secret

a few years in that time frame make a big difference

[edit] i'll only post if you don't care


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

covert215 said:


> a few years in that time frame make a big difference


Whats that supposed to mean. I'll smack you, too. 



covert215 said:


> [edit] i'll only post if you don't care


Don't do it yet......

keep scrolling

16

Just kidding....

It's posts like these that make you mad huh?

11


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

So ferrija decided to come out?


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Yes


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

From this










To this


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

lol...good analogy

way to hijack the thread for your own benefits


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

This thread is officially hijacked..


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

can i get an amen?


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

brendandonhu said:


> Didn't you just turn 15 a couple weeks ago?


Hehe...

ferrija1, you don't think that's *really* my age, do you?   
I just said he was good at sluething. 

Ok, the real truth: 13. 

Really, that's how old I am. :up:

*WARNING:* This thread is hijacked. On contact with eyes or brain, wash thoroughly and seek immediate medical attention!


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

I should put that in my sig.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

wow...really?


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

Really... what?

Yes, I'm really 13, and yes, this thread is really hijacked.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

Are you really 13? I got the impression that you were the same age as me


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

Nope. 13. (But if I look like 16 that's good. )


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

looking older is always a plus...gotta work on my goatee (jk)


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

I meant more "seeming older" than physicaly looking older, but that's good too.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

thats true...most of the time i sound older, with a few slipups like in the $40 thread (got me banned for 24 hrs)


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

LOL, this is sooooooo off topic...


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

we've paid our dues...we helped as much as necessary in my opinion

i think the reason that i thought you were older is that you never used stuff like 'lol'


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

Here we go...










Hehehe...  For your own personal enjoyment.


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

covert215 said:


> we've paid our dues...we helped as much as necessary in my opinion
> 
> i think the reason that i thought you were older is that you never used stuff like 'lol'


I usually don't. I feel like it degrades the quality of the post, especially when you're posting to help someone you don't know. 

It's good to come off as proffessional. And I prefer to use smilies/icons instead. They spice it up a bit.


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

The youths are taking over!!

This thread needs to be locked in order to prevent any further damage!


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

i wonder what the owner of this thread will think when he comes back


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

brendandonhu said:


> I'm 16 and my bank offers cards, useful if you make purchases online.


The cursed post that started it all!!


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

lets all blame brendan


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Eriksrocks said:


> I usually don't. I feel like it degrades the quality of the post, especially when you're posting to help someone you don't know.
> 
> It's good to come off as proffessional. And I prefer to use smilies/icons instead. They spice it up a bit.


Look at covert. He hasn't used the shift/caps lock button in years. As well as the period button...

I agree though. I have seen some threads that are so weird I can't even figure out their problem.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

> Look at covert. He hasn't used the shift/caps lock button in years. As well as the period button...


Ouch....


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

covert215 said:


> Ouch....


Hey, it might be a good thing.

Student uses Shift key, gets sued


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

Everyone is about the same age as me, wow!


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

Correction, almost everyone is 3 years older than you.


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

He...


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

yeah, I know nearly everyone is older than me.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

13?


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

yep, what about you?


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

check his older post


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

He is 11? I remember when I was that age.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

giovannicosta said:


> He is 11?


Yes.


----------



## snookemx (Oct 16, 2006)

im 14 and check out my site here


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

thanks?

and you can't use html in this forum


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

covert215 said:


> thanks?
> 
> and you can't use html in this forum


HEHEHE

Nice website. Nine Google X where did you get that from?


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

Google X was the future of google. It existed for a day, then was gone. Rumors were that Apple threatened a lawsuit.

On the original page, there was a tagline at the bottom:


> _Roses are red, Violets are blue, OS X rocks, Homage to you._


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

So it doesnt officaialy exist anymore then...


----------



## snookemx (Oct 16, 2006)

giovannicosta said:


> Nine Google X where did you get that from?


I didnt get it from anywhere i saw it on my friends site and i liked it so i took the sorce code.


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

Hey, I'm 11!


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

tedwinder said:


> Hey, I'm 11!


but i am not


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

tedwinder said:


> Hey, I'm 11!


Really?  Wow, I never knew there were that many young people here.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

You can generally tell a person's age by the sites they link to and the way they word there comments...


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

covert215 said:


> You can generally tell a person's age by the sites they link to and the way they word there comments...


...and the forums they're active in and what they talk about...


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

and their avatars


----------



## TonyM. (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm 18. Whoo hoo, I am an old fart.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

Congrats...now you just need to match our reputations


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

arr.. that was harsh covert but funny ...lol!


----------



## TonyM. (Oct 17, 2006)

Umm... I'll try?


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

This forum just shows that age doesn't matter. I doubt most people would take advice from me face to face, but here many will listen to me.


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

yeah, normally if someone is young no-one will listen to them but if you are appearing older people will listen to you.

How can you tell someones age by their avatar covert? Can you tell mine? Even though you know my age.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

giovannicosta said:


> How can you tell someones age by their avatar covert? Can you tell mine? Even though you know my age.


Yeah, I don't totally get that.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

It was a joke referring to ferrija1's avatar...i guess no one got it


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

I can't belive I missed that. 

It was originally a TSG avatar but Noyb animated it.


----------



## snookemx (Oct 16, 2006)

covert215 said:


> and their avatars


My parents even watch spongebob so i dont think that is true... and that guy that starts with a f his avitar even looks like the kid from the peanut gallery.


----------



## i hate ram (Jul 28, 2003)

i'm almost 18 and already co-running a web design company with a full featured cms.

www.uni.cc (i havent read the whole thread, but these guys are great, no ads, no linkbacks, nothing.)


----------



## bkzballa (Oct 13, 2005)

16 going on 17 =P


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

i hate ram said:


> i'm almost 18 and already co-running a web design company with a full featured cms.
> 
> www.uni.cc (i havent read the whole thread, but these guys are great, no ads, no linkbacks, nothing.)


A CMS that you wrote or a mainstream one?


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

Creating a CMS from scratch is pretty impressive.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

I wrote one myself, but it is not expandable or module based. It just allows for user accounts, profiles, and news posting.


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

Creating a "full-featured" CMS is pretty impressive.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

*ahem*

actually, I wrote it, i'm the partner. Much help was gained from tsg on some problems I encountered. And yes, it is entirely from scratch, still needs tons of work though.


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

Nice.


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

covert215 said:


> This forum just shows that age doesn't matter. I doubt most people would take advice from me face to face, but here many will listen to me.


Pretty ironic isn't it. But seriously I thought you were way older than that .


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

Why do you keep digging up these threads?


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Eriksrocks said:


> Why do you keep digging up these threads?


I know, they're dead for a reason.


----------



## designerstoast (Nov 25, 2006)

I'm 17, just get a damn debit card and start making purchases online- just always have a good steady supply of money


----------

